

Open is Not Better... Better is Better. - joshwa
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/08/facebook-not-fo.html

======
inklesspen
Open _is_ better, because closed just sits there. You have to wait and hope
that the Powers That Be will support what you want, and that they won't just
decide to eat your lunch.

Yeah, often Open is "some assembly required". But that's true of Closed as
well. STFU and start hacking, people.

------
davemc500hats
>>"Open _is_ better, because closed just sits there.."

um, and wtf is that supposed to mean? better perhaps in the eyes of some geek
elite, but not in the eyes of your mainstream users. they have no fucking clue
what 'open' means.

i believe it was paul graham himself who said "make something people want"...
he didn't say "make standards-compliant features, as determined by a few self-
professed open standards committees & bloggers".

seriously.

